# Canon 1Dx Mark II delayed?



## J.R. (Mar 15, 2016)

Found this on Canon's Japanese website - now I did use Google translate for this so I'm not sure this is accurate. 

If anyone has any information on this, please share. 

https://translate.google.co.in/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fcanon.jp&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## pwp (Mar 15, 2016)

...which still puts the 1DXII in the hands of the cream of the worlds sports shooters on Canon's biggest stage, the Olympic Games. Best they get it 100% right. 

But hey, May isn't so far away. Look how fast the last couple of months have gone.

-pw


----------



## Besisika (Mar 15, 2016)

pwp said:


> But hey, May isn't so far away. Look how fast the last couple of months have gone.
> 
> -pw


You joking!!!
Every minute became hour ever since it was announced.


----------



## midluk (Mar 15, 2016)

They are likely adding the food mode right now, so it is better than the 1300D


----------



## brianftpc (Mar 22, 2016)

*New 1dx mk2 ship date *

It is now may the 1st. Adorama had said april 14th. Had an event on april 22nd 

Both adorama and bh have may 1st now.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: New 1dx mk2 ship date *

June in the UK (wex)


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: New 1dx mk2 ship date *


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 23, 2016)

B&H says expected availability is now 1 May 2016.

Perhaps Canon discovered a problem with the boxes that the 1DX Mark II ships in.

See;

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29352.0


----------



## RGF (Mar 23, 2016)

Wonder if they will extend the window to get free Cfast card and Cfast reader?


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Mar 23, 2016)

amazon says the same thing May 1st guess there's a problem or they needs more time too fine tune the cameras
or there giving the olympic's shooters more time too play with them and push them too there limits


----------



## slclick (Mar 23, 2016)

This could be about shipping logistics and marketing needs and not the bodies themselves.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 23, 2016)

Better call in Sherlock Holmes!

Jack


----------



## pedro (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: New 1dx mk2 ship date *

*although slightly off topic but along the "not before the 1DXII ships" line, I guess the 5DIV is an august announcement and the 6DII a February/March 2017 announcement...well, I may be wrong.*


----------



## midluk (Mar 23, 2016)

They likely are still figuring out how to add a food mode.


----------



## nvsravank (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: New 1dx mk2 ship date *



brianftpc said:


> It is now may the 1st. Adorama had said april 14th. Had an event on april 22nd
> 
> Both adorama and bh have may 1st now.


I planned a trip in late April to Denver. Oh well. 
I am so disappointed. Can't change the dates as it is tied to some work related stuff and I just tagged on a couple of days. Hope they send the preorders a week early!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: New 1dx mk2 ship date *



nvsravank said:


> brianftpc said:
> 
> 
> > It is now may the 1st. Adorama had said april 14th. Had an event on april 22nd
> ...



Actually they decided to add a "patience" mode. Sadly. I didn't pre-order or I'd be anxious too.

Jack


----------



## MarraPhotography (Mar 27, 2016)

The Canon store web site showed May 1st from the date of release. Adorama showed, I think 25 April, and B&H showed unknown. They obviously weren't firm on the ship date, and because of that, I was hoping for an early release. I am upgrading from the 1D Mark IV, so hopefully it will be well worth the wait.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 27, 2016)

MarraPhotography said:


> The Canon store web site showed May 1st from the date of release. Adorama showed, I think 25 April, and B&H showed unknown. They obviously weren't firm on the ship date, and because of that, I was hoping for an early release. I am upgrading from the 1D Mark IV, so hopefully it will be well worth the wait.



With respect to higher ISO it'll be soooooo much better than the 1D4, of that I have NO doubt. 

Jack


----------



## memoriaphoto (Mar 28, 2016)

midluk said:


> They likely are still figuring out how to add a food mode.



What's a "food mode"?


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Mar 28, 2016)

It's delayed because they have to switch back to the old formula of sacrificing low ISO DR for high ISO extension... to compete with the D5.

...that's my guess...


----------



## brianftpc (Mar 28, 2016)

Adorama originally said april 14th


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 28, 2016)

CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> It's delayed because they have to switch back to the old formula of sacrificing low ISO DR for high ISO extension... to compete with the D5.
> 
> ...that's my guess...


A guess without any foundation.

Since early this year, the factory is producing 1DX Mark II, which has been completed several months ago. I'm 99% sure that at the end of 2015 the camera hardware was already finished, and since then have only made some adjustments in the firmware before January 2016.

It would be a total nonsense, Canon reprogram your professional top of the line camera, known to work reliably, to correct an "inferiority" compared to the competitor.

You see more white or black lenses in all sporting events and news coverage?


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 28, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> A guess without any foundation.



I'm pretty sure it was meant to be humor.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 28, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > A guess without any foundation.
> ...


In a place with so many troll, I do not surprise me with absurd claims, and do not understand all humor, as English is not my first language. :

It is quite honest: It would not be difficult to add Canon ISO 3 million totally crappy S-IT, like Nikon D5.


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Mar 28, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > A guess without any foundation.
> ...



I was alluding to the DR charts that are floating around for the 1DXII and D5. Look at these:

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1421137

http://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/PDR.htm#Nikon%20D4S,Nikon%20D5

If these are indeed correct (don't look at absolute values, because there are different scales), Nikon lowered low ISO DR and increased high ISO DR between D4 and D5. Canon did the opposite between 1DX and 1DX II. Forget about the crazy high ISO values for the D5.

Just speculating on a possible reason if there is a delay.

I am not a troll.


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 28, 2016)

CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



Yes, I presumed the allusion was humorous. It's not like you can make those kinds of changes at this point, and even if you could, Canon would have no incentive to do so.


----------



## midluk (Mar 28, 2016)

memoriaphoto said:


> midluk said:
> 
> 
> > They likely are still figuring out how to add a food mode.
> ...


Haven't you read about this overwhelmingly great new 1300D that has a "food mode" on the dial to make excellent food photos? The 1DX2 might be superior for fast food because of its AF, but for ordinary food the 1300D will steal sales from the 1DX2, if they don't add a food mode there also. ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 28, 2016)

"It is quite honest: It would not be difficult to add Canon ISO 3 million totally crappy S-IT, like Nikon D5. "

I was recently chuckling thinking what a lark it would be to start displaying ISO 3M D5 shots around the internet. "Buy a D5 and get fabulous ISO 3M capability - here's a sample". Nikon might think twice about playing that card again.

Jack


----------



## tron (Mar 28, 2016)

There is no hurry. 1DxII boxes and manuals are available for a few weeks already. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Mar 28, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> CaptureWhatYouSee said:
> 
> 
> > Sharlin said:
> ...



True, probably can't make those changes at this point. Canon may desire to since the 1DXII is meant to be used at high ISO, not at low. They could be perceived to be behind.


----------

